# Coding Games



## dormanms (Nov 16, 2009)

Does anyone know of any ideas or where I can find some for games that relate to coding? I would like to have something different to try with my coders when we have meetings other than... ok lets go over our audits, providers, etc. Something that would spark their interest and get them asking more questions and expanding their coding skills. Any ideas or info would really be appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## nellie1eides (Nov 16, 2009)

*CPC, Health Reimbursement*

It would be nice to have a crossword puzzle or as you stated a game, let me know if you come up with some thing?  Nellie Eide, CPC


----------



## kjstearns (Nov 16, 2009)

Our local chapter played "Coding Jeopardy". Just an idea

~Kirsten, CPC


----------



## Deborah Ricketts (Nov 17, 2009)

As a trainer for Medicare Call Center, I do a couple of different games you may like to try.

1.  With your crossword puzzle you could provide the discription of various codes and then have the code numbers be the answers in the crossword.

2.  Coding hangman would be fun, using the code descriptions and then for extra credit or bonus points they can tell you what the code number.

3.  Coding Hollywood Squares, divide the group into two teams, X's abd O's and either draw a tic tac toe board on a flip chart or white voard or even using masking tape tape one off on the floor and use people as the X's and O's.  When the team answers a question correctly they can mark where they want to place there markers.

4.  Lastly I take random prefixes and sufixes and invent new medical terms, or use real terms of course and then try to put a diagnosis or procedure code to the word.

I hope you find this helpful, please let me know if you use any of these suggestions and how they work for you.


----------



## drsunitha (Nov 18, 2009)

hi,

I hope this site helps you.
http://www.studystack.com/hangman-54807 -

goodluck.


----------



## Cyndi113 (Nov 18, 2009)

Suzanne Fletcher-Petrich from the Tacoma Chapter came up with a great Coding Jeopardy game. She even has the graphics! Very cool. They have Game Night in July every year. It's fun and a great way to get 2 free CEUs!


----------



## CRC CPC (Nov 18, 2009)

I like the study stack games this one below has little coding quizlets 

http://www.justcoding.com/quizlet_archive/


----------



## luismarin1 (Nov 18, 2009)

"Coding" Spin the bottle... hehe


----------



## shelih (Apr 3, 2015)

*Need info*



Cyndi113 said:


> Suzanne Fletcher-Petrich from the Tacoma Chapter came up with a great Coding Jeopardy game. She even has the graphics! Very cool. They have Game Night in July every year. It's fun and a great way to get 2 free CEUs!



Do you know where I can get a copy of this? I am wanting it for Maymania.


----------



## Beartonyes (Apr 9, 2015)

Precyse University has a video arcade game.


----------



## Sburton828 (May 31, 2019)

I just found this site  


			https://icdcodelookup.com/icd-10/games


----------



## Sburton828 (May 31, 2019)

Here's another one, but the first is better: https://www.studystack.com/hangman-54807


----------

